# 04' Altima 2.5 4 cyl M/T Not Starting, Shutting while driving SES Light



## sav127 (May 13, 2008)

:newbie:

Yes, I'm new, but I've this is the 3rd nissan I've owned, previously I had a 96' Sentra, and 00' Altima which both ran great.

Last friday I bought a 04' Altima S 2.5 4 cyl, M/T 83,000 miles

The SES light was on, but it ran fine. Sat. morning it took 5 times to get it started and the idle was bounching up and down before it stablized. I took it to my mechanic on Saturday morning, and had him pull the code and it read Camshaft position sensor, so we replaced it. 10 miles down the road the SES light reappeared.

Monday morning (Rainy) it started up, drove it to work, then 2 hours later I went to drive it to the dr. and it wouldn't start for about 6-7 tries. Drove it to the DR.

Drove it back to work, and 1/2 mile down the road it shut off while I was driving it, got it restarted, and it died again while driving about 20 mph.

Monday took it to other mechanic, and he got the same code Cam Sensor so he wanted to replace it again in case the sensor was bad. Replaced it, did a hard reset, and gave the same code and the SES light is back on.

This morning car wouldn't start for 3 tries, got it started, and dropped it at the dealership, I told them everything, and now they have it.

Can anybody tell me what to expect?? Also, I've heard that the Crank sensor should be replaced on these too, would it need to be replaced even if its giving the cam code?????

Thanks


----------



## sav127 (May 13, 2008)

Update:

Dealership called: 

First off, he recommended an oil change (he said the oil was black) and since I bought the car on Friday and didn't know when it was changed i told him ok.

Second, he said the Cam Sensor Connector was corroded and needed to be replaced.

Third, he said there is corrosion on the ECM ground.

Lastly, He said that the need to re-learn the idle for the car.

I'll be picking it up today and let you know if the problem is fixed.


----------



## sav127 (May 13, 2008)

Update:

So I picked it up and saw the invoice for 206.00

They cleaned the cam sensor connector which was corroded, Fixed something with the ECM Ground, re-learned the idle, and gave it an oil change,

Ok, so I pay and drive off the lot. I don't even get a half block down the road and the car SHUTS OFF AS I'M DRIVING IT, and then the SES light comes on, and then it wont restart. I manage to roll it off the road, and it won't start for about 3 or 4 minutes, then finally boom, so I drive it back and tell them that nothing was fixed.

Of course it was 4:45 and everyone there was counting down the minutes to go home, and the tech took the car in came back over to me, and said they he needs to do some more diagnostics to figure out the problem, something is not right with wiring and the computer he says.

I told him that could it possibly be the Crankshaft sensor, as there is a known issue with these going bad, and he told me he would look into it.

So, now I 've had this car for 3 days and its cost about 310.00 in parts and labor.

I took a loaner car and will await there call tommorow, I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## fullback (Apr 8, 2008)

*wow*

I feel for you man , let see what the Tch guy at the dealer will tell ya , and if they can not fix it .....you know what i would do , check the Spark plugs and replace them you dont know for sure if the Milage of 80 + K is true . Second i would replace the Oxygen sensor. Good Luck


----------



## SHEEHYSER (May 13, 2008)

Nissan offers a kit (that they used for the recalls) that has all the cam and crank sensors in it. Maybe you should request that they replace all of them and not just clean them. BTW an O2 sensor will not cause the car stall and not start. Also make sure that all the recalls have been done on the car- there were a few. Also have them check to make sure that the cat is not empty. Hope you have better news today


----------



## dafamousext (May 11, 2007)

First, Nissan needs to do the ECU recall on the car for free.


----------



## XxPLaYa79xX (Jul 14, 2008)

also the recall on the cam shaft sensor...all of that was recalled... also headlight assamblies that year had a recall... i got 2 brand new assemblies like 2 months ago....


----------

